# Cypripedium himalaicum Tibetan form



## yijiawang (Jul 16, 2013)

Very rare in cultivation. Cyp.himalaicum only grows in Himalaya mountain, from Bhutan to SE.Tibet. Tibetan form is the best(or the most special), plant with single medium size flower, shining red, Cyp.farreri-form shape.

Plant grows in rock area of the valley, alt around 3700meters, only when the moss covered rock and become humus rich soil, Cypripedium himalaicum maybe grow under the small bush, with other small terrestrial orchids.

Roots are not deep, only 3-5cm under the moss surface.Very well draining compost should be offered in cultivation, as Cyp.plectrochilum. Strong light and enough wind will help plants produce strong leaves. Light should stronger than Cypripedium macranthum, or near to Cypri.plectrochilum or tibeticum.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Tibet. That's that new Chinese province, right!?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 16, 2013)

wondeful


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 16, 2013)

beautiful. Reminiscent of Paph. Gloria Naugle....


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 16, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Tibet. That's that new Chinese province, right!?



Dear, I do not care if it is a province~ only to be a plant traveler


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2013)

Well said.

That is a very lovely Cyp.


----------



## Dido (Jul 17, 2013)

Great shots thanks for sharing


----------



## newbud (Jul 17, 2013)

Very nice. I love these old world cyps. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2013)

yijiawang said:


> Dear, I do not care if it is a province~ only to be a plant traveler



You are correct. Beautiful plants should not know any borders or politics. My apologies.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely plant.



NYEric said:


> You are correct. Beautiful plants should not know any borders or politics. My apologies.



Beyond that, Tibetan culture extends far beyond that great plateau.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Beyond that, Tibetan culture extends far beyond that great plateau.



Unfortunately possibly not for long, going the way of the Uighurs, following their "liberation".


----------



## yijiawang (Jul 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> You are correct. Beautiful plants should not know any borders or politics. My apologies.



welcome for communication!


----------

